# The Horse



## ShowjumpingGirl94 (May 2, 2009)

The Horse: Friendship without envy,
beauty without vanity, nobility without conceit,
a willing partner, yet no slave.

I love that poem but i have no idea who the author is??


----------



## Beaucowboy4 (Jan 2, 2010)

I love that too


----------



## Obsessedhorselover (Jan 13, 2010)

awww that is so true


----------



## Obsessedhorselover (Jan 13, 2010)

I like it


----------



## ShowjumpingGirl94 (May 2, 2009)

yer it is very ture!! Thanx


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Ronald Duncan


----------

